
You're Missing the Point of Server-Side Rendered JavaScript Apps - Alupis
http://tomdale.net/2015/02/youre-missing-the-point-of-server-side-rendered-javascript-apps/
======
GrumpyNl
this is from 2015. There is no absloute need for rendering server side. You
have websockets and fallback to ajax. Dont forget, you can never replace the
computing power of 10000 user browsers with a server.

~~~
stephenr
> There is no absloute need for rendering server side.

In the vast majority of cases I've seen, there is no absolute need for
clientside js dependant rendering.

10000 JavaScript engines can never be as fast as just reading a cached page
from memory.

~~~
dimgl
In that case, why use AJAX at all? Might as well just use postbacks.

~~~
stephenr
Exactly.

Basic XHR upgrade of forms can give some nice benefits, but basic form
operations work very well and are ridiculously easy to support/debug.

